# Bent fuel door...anyone else?



## rhartsock (Oct 7, 2006)

Mysteriously my fuel door has been bent and I have to get a screw driver out to unlatch it when I gas up. I was driving the other day and saw several other Altimas with what looked like the same issue...anyone here have this issue? What did you do?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

My guess is you have an Altima-hater in your midst.


----------



## turbonator (Sep 13, 2006)

Same here. Fuel door feels very tight as though hinges needed to be oiled. I have to forcibly pry it open. I got my car second-hand so I've always assumed the previous owner messed it up.


----------



## Rammstein (Nov 6, 2006)

Same here, but no problems opening/closing the fuel door. It appears that either its not screwed in all the way or needs to be adjusted. I just havent gotten around to it.


----------

